# New Feature: Time Shift OnePass Recordings



## PLargent (Nov 13, 2013)

My Roamio with six tuners is now "tuner constrained" during prime time. I often have to choose what to record live and what to move to another showing time after midnight. Many of my OnePass recordings are on channels that provide a second showing of new/repeat shows several hours later. For example, Mythbusters on the science channel, Walking Dead on AMC, Nova on PBS, NFL Insider on Showtime and many others play their new LIVE content during prime time and then replay these prime time events hours later after midnight. Since I watch these shows the next day or binge watch a whole series after the series finally it is not important to record the LIVE event and recording the after midnight replay would be just as useful.

I suggest a new feature for the OnePass options: "TimeShift to next viewing". This will be a YES or NO option. The default should be NO and each broadcast event will be recorded at its first showing. This is how OnePass operates today. If the new TimeShift option is set to YES then the DVR will look to see if a second showing (example: Walking Dead, Season X, Episode Y) is shown after the first showing then the second showing will be recorded in the off hours rather than committing one of the tuners to the first showing prime time. In this example, TWD would record at 2AM rather than the first showing at 10PM.

* This would solve my tuner constrained problem for trying to recording seven events during prime time.
* This would solve my breaking news issue when the first showing of my OnePass shows is interrupted by news events and sports overtimes.
* This would solve my tuner constrained problem when I fire up my TivoMini and want to watch a live sports show during prime time in the man cave.
* This saves me a lot of time in figuring out how to time shift a recording to a second showing when there is a tuner constrained time.

Side question: Does Tivo read these forums and look for good suggestions? Is there a better place to make this kind of suggestion?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The OnePass Manager doubles as a priority list. (notice the little up/down arrows on the right side.) Move the single-run shows up to the top, and move the shows that repeat underneath them. It reschedules the lower priority shows for you.

That should solve most of your problems, other than the Mini taking over a tuner for live TV watching. If you schedule the man cave games as recordings in advance, you can watch the stream of the recording instead, and then the built-in rescheduling will compensate for it.

Or are you asking for something different?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The OnePass Manager is already a priority list also. Move the single-run shows up to the top, and move the shows that repeat further down. It reschedules for you.
> 
> Or are you asking for something different?


Right, a properly ordered OnePass Manger list would place the often re-run programs lower down the list and handle the 7-recording issue example mentioned without problem. It's possible the OP is unaware of this feature and has the single-showing prime time recordings below the multi-showing recordings, thus creating issues where the multi-run have priority over the single-run, thus causing the OP to "manage" the prime time To Do list.

I suppose there is some value for such a feature when the Tivo is the host for several minis with users who are accustomed to live TV and prefer to channel surf and hold a tuner during prime time. This feature would essentially re-enable the old "Reserve x Tuners" feature before Dynamic Tuner Allocation was added for Minis.


----------

